# Oregon vs BSU post game



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Did you guys see the post game? Blount (Oregon;s supposed star who got a large serving of humble pie tonight) punched a BSU player in the face right as the BSU coach was pulling back teh BSU player-***** punch just like a famous NBA player had last year. Blount had to be removed being dragged off of the field by two coaches as the [email protected]$$ tried to go fighting in the stands apparently. My personal opinion is that criminal charges should follow. I don't see a video on Youtube yet if you care to watch. Do you guys think criminal charges should follow such an act? 
Separate from that, I loved seeing Oregon get absolutely biotch slapped,m only 14 yards and zero first downs in the first half, I hope the Utes slap them again in two weeks. I love to see these oh so powerful BCS teams get embarrassed, especially ranked BCS teams.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Oregun vs BSU post game*

Blount is a kitten as you said. I loved watching a non-BCS school DOMINATE a powerhouse PAC-1 team. Really, 14 yards and NO first downs in the first half, WOW. If the Ducks are one of the better teams from the left coast BCS conference, what does that say about the 'lesser' teams from that conference? How can anyone say this conference is head and shoulders above the MWC?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

oregon should be ashamed if they don't cut blount...absolutely ridiculous..a complete loser and a thug...Speaks volumes about the oregon program if they keep him around.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

No doubt in my mind that Oregon is overrated. I wouldn't be surprised in the slightest if they finish the season out of the top 25. I didn't watch most of the game, but saw bits and pieces, including Blount's haymaker after the game. That was the epitome of classlessness and poor sportsmanship, and I wouldn't mind seeing criminal charges filed. That dude was out of control.

Another thing worth noting: the final score was 19 to 8. Not what most people expected out of 2 apparent high-powered offenses. I don't know much about Boise State's team this year specifically, but they usually aren't known for winning games with their defense. Either this is a vastly improved Boise State defense from what we've seen in years past, or Oregon's offense simply didn't show up. 

It will certainly be interesting to see what happens in the BCS if Boise State runs off an undefeated season. Lots of games yet to be played, but Oregon definitely appeared to be the toughest game on their schedule.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

The thing on Blount... yeah, it was stupid on his part but it was also entirely classless on the part of BSU. You don't taunt other players, thats why they give penalties for that ****. Grow up and act like you've been there before. On the BSU guy... well dude, you got knocked the F out!!! :lol: Wonder how quick he'll be to run his mouth to another player again? Criminal charges.... yeah, maybe if it goes both ways.... its not like it was all on the running back from Oregon. 

I honestly thought BSU would score a lot more and this would be another shootout.... certainly didn't live up to the hype. I didn't watch the BSU game, but talked to a buddy who is a diehard BSU fan and he said that their O looked awful so it was hardly the "beatdown of a Pac-1 team" that its being made out to be. :? Hopefully BSU gets their act together and starts throwing up 40 pt games again.... they're kinda cool to watch if you like a lot of offense.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I am convinced riverrat takes positions just to rile (pun intended) folks up. There is no way someone can be serious and say the things you do RR. Thanks for the laughs.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

what a retard...it's a division 1-A football game not an alley behind a night club...you think you're gonna get away with that crap...???


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

wow that sure proves how tough blount is!!! i nice sucker punch to a guy not even looking at him. :roll: 
i agree with you pro-
as soon as i read the first 4 posts, and came to RR, i knew exactly what his take would be before i even read it :roll:


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

RR,,

blount was runnin his mouth before the game..he said "we owe boise an a$$ whoopin." something like that.. Thats why the Boise guy went up to him after the game to rub it in,, not smart but blount had to half expect it..I wish one of the security guys or police would have taken blount straight to the ground and cuffed him when he was trying to go after the fans..what a loser.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I gotta say that I didn't think either team looked good. The turnover fest in the 4th quarter was what I expect in my son's little league game. Both teams made huge mistakes and looked incredibly sloppy. I know it is the first game of the year. But teams ranked in the top 20 should not be so sloppy. Just bad football in the third and fourth quarter. 

I was happy that BSU won though.


----------



## phantom (Sep 13, 2007)

I agree with riverrat, too much smack talk. The networks highlight it, both pro & college, football and basketball. I think the both got, or will get what they deserve.


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

utahgolf said:


> RR,,
> 
> blount was runnin his mouth before the game..he said "we owe boise an **** whoopin." something like that.. Thats why the Boise guy went up to him after the game to rub it in,, not smart but blount had to half expect it..I wish one of the security guys or police would have taken blount straight to the ground and cuffed him when he was trying to go after the fans..what a loser.


+1
But RR can not find that kind of info on google, so it does not play into his opinion....


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

too much trash talk??? have any of you even played sports? :? 

i have played sports a little, but have spent more than my fair share of time on the sidelines of the opponent at every home game at lavell edwards stadium as a ball boy, from 03-06 as a team equipment manager. lets just say there is trash talk going on!!! every play that even came near the sideline there were all kinds of profanities, vulgarities, etc going on by both teams... yes, BYU as well. ITS JUST A PART OF THE GAME!!!

madden said something like 80% of football is 90% mental... something like that.

take 85 top notch recruits, who are ****y, confident, talented, rivals, and every one thinks he and his team (sometimes) are the hottest sht to ever hit the field, and you are saying there is too much trash talk?

the whole point is let it go and settle it on the field. i doubt blount will get kicked off, but i think legal action and a suspension is definitely in order


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

+1
Trash talking IS part of the game.......Hell even my 8 year old gremlins team talks trash and so does every team we play.


----------



## phantom (Sep 13, 2007)

Trash talk may be a part of the game, but not a necessary or good one. I think you let your game talk for you. There is no reason to run your mouth. There is no class in that.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

gunrunner said:


> +1
> Trash talking IS part of the game.......Hell even my 8 year old gremlins team talks trash and so does every team we play.


Thats right... start the kids out learning having no class is cool and then we wonder why we end up with this **** on gameday... great coaching. :roll: Do something to actually benefit the kids, teach em to let their play do the talking instead of egging them on and teaching them that being a little punk is the right way to do things. I understand ****iness is part of the game, especially when you're good at what you do, but with that ****iness comes class, acting like you've been there before is how I've always heard it put. I have no respect for players that run their mouth and can't back it up. Blount should have shut his trap and just played ball, the other kid should never have EVER even touched him and this would have just been a hard fought ballgame. There is blame to spread on both sides of the field here and both teams should be issuing some reprimands and suspensions to bring these hotheads into check.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

deadicated1 said:


> i agree with you pro-
> as soon as i read the first 4 posts, and came to RR, i knew exactly what his take would be before i even read it :roll:


Oh you mean the one saying it wasn't all on the running back from Oregon? Yeah, that would make far too much sense for you... I suppose I should have just been hatin on the guy because he took offense to getting pushed around by some punkass after a football game. I guess if he was in a Y uniform and took a swing, all of a sudden it'd be good to go. Don't bother answering, I know exactly what your take would be before I even read it. :roll:


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

Riverrat77 said:


> Thats right... start the kids out learning having no class is cool and then we wonder why we end up with this **** on gameday... great coaching. :roll: Do something to actually benefit the kids, teach em to let their play do the talking instead of egging them on and teaching them that being a little punk is the right way to do things.


CHILD PLEASE!!!!!!!!!
Did I say that it was something I coached?????? Pretty sure I said my kids do it, I do not let them get out of hand but it happens every game. Trash talking is part of the game, yes act like you have been there before, but you can not take smack talking out of the game it will never happen. Your Oregon boy got his arse handed to him all night long and the BSU guy was out of line and it went way to far.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

The guy from Boise shouldn't have been in his face after the game- but it wasn't a big deal- no suspension just a " do that again and stadium stairs for the rest of the season". Blount needs no less than a few games suspension----- this is not the first incident for him. Press charges ? No but I would bet he is going to have problems off the field in his future.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

gunrunner said:


> +1
> Trash talking IS part of the game.......*Hell even my 8 year old gremlins team talks trash and so does every team we play. *


This is where I got that dude.... sorry if I was mistaken. 

Packfish I agree.... by the time you're at that level, you've got to be able to control yourself. You're on a HUGE stage and something like that isn't the same as settling some little spat behind the stands after a high school game or something... this is going to affect his team all season long, in a very negative way (he was a pretty good part of their offense last year). It was very stupid but he's got more seasons left and he hopefully will just learn from this incident and handle it differently in the future. Its certainly not going to get any easier with regard to folks pushing buttons and fans insulting you in every way they can get away with.

Was just talking to a guy I work with who played college baseball and he said the frat boys were TERRIBLE about stuff like that.... he made the mistake of filling out a bunch of info on their team bio website as a freshman and all the opponents fans would look that stuff up and come up with worse stuff than he could have ever imagined to try and get in his head.... pretty crazy. He said if you looked at them or even gave any indication that you heard them, it only encouraged them to give you more grief. I don't know where respect went but it apparently is just a skidmark in the wide road of college sports anymore.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

On Friday, Oregon announced that Blount has been suspended for the remainder of the season. The suspension includes any bowl games; coach Chip Kelly said Blount will remain on scholarship.

Reportedly, Blount was a no show for classes and at several team meetings before he was suspended. Then, add the fact he didn't take it upon himself to make sure he remained in shape during the time off and it sent up a red flag about his character and maturity. It isn't all about what the player does on the field. Teams are watching his every move off the field as well. They will be a little more leery about a prospect who doesn't shows the signs of being mature enough to handle the responsibilities that come with being a pro.

Who knows where Blount goes from here -- a long suspension is likely -- but he now has eight months to attempt to repair a severely damaged reputation in the eyes of NFL talent evaluators.

http://insider.espn.go.com/espn/blog/in ... dnfl_draft


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I like a good old duke-it-out as much as the next guy, but this was simply a cowardly attach on a guy while his back was turned. The coward didn't even stick around to deliver the coup'd gras, he back pedaled out of danger like the coward he is.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

It appears that Mr. Blount likely played his last football game ever unless he transfers to a 1A or 2A school from what I read. He is not eligible for another year apparently. A little sad that an act that took 2 seconds would end all hopes of such a career, but then again murder could be done in about the same amount of time I guess. I thought the sentence/suspension was a hair harsh, but better to side with caution.
I have officiated high school and little league football for the past 11 years and fairly rarely saw much talking going on. Of course, once the game is over we are gone so I have no idea, but between the plays it simply is not tolerated and the UHSAA emphasizes it each year. Most of the kids have a great time in being good sports I thought. What happens under the pile could be something we sometimes miss, but not often as the officials close in on a pile very quickly being very vocal to let people know that we are right there listening and watching close, a way to prevent big problems.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

fatbass said:


> I see Pete's got ya throwing flags here now! Congrats on the new responsibilities. I had no idea you were liberal/fascist enough to be a mod! :wink:


Thanks! Pete said that he wanted one of us Libertarians to get a fair and balanced report, to offset Tree and the most liberal of them all, Al :mrgreen:


----------

